# Domainname



## gpatrick (Jun 17, 2010)

If I'm running two (or more) domains behind one IP and have a DNS server inside, does it matter the domainname of the server?

For example, say I have domains example.org and domain.net that are registered, does the DNS (and MX with virtual domains) server have to have a primary domain such as example.org, or can the DNS (and MX) server have a domainname of the private network such as my.local?

Would the resolv.conf on the DNS and MX servers then have have both "search example.org" and "search domain.net"?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2010)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> If I'm running two (or more) domains behind one IP and have a DNS server inside, does it matter the domainname of the server?


Nope, not at all.



> For example, say I have domains example.org and domain.net that are registered, does the DNS (and MX with virtual domains) server have to have a primary domain such as example.org, or can the DNS (and MX) server have a domainname of the private network such as my.local?


The DNS server itself can be in any domain, including something you've made up. I suggest not using .local as a TLD. It's used by bonjour/zeroconf. 



> Would the resolv.conf on the DNS and MX servers then have have both "search example.org" and "search domain.net"?


Only if you want to be able to access hosts in those domains by their short name.


----------

